# raritan bay



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

i am planning on doing some surf fishing at the raritan bay. I hear that the blues are everywhere. Can someone poimnt me to the right direction here? For those that have surfed fished from the beaches of raritan, is there a parking lot in close proximity to the beach? are there any fees i need to pay for fishing the beach there or for parking?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Were did you get your report from because I have been on the Raritan all weekend and did not see one blue?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey RGking, wrong species of fish. The raritan bay has been producing weakfish and the beaches of brigantine has been producing the blues.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

From reports at another site the blues has been producing at the raritan bay. Latest report was from 5-01. They are being taken on just about everything you throw at them, plastic, metal, and bunker. They were in the numbers the past couple days.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Yea
Blues arrived two days ago up to 10 pounds. Bass are being landed at Rhoma too. Some keepers.:beer:


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

My appologies I just received an update form area Captains and I haven't been out since Sunday Afternoon.. Heading out this Friday with my dad to wet a few and hopefully land some of them blues and I know Roamers Shoals is killing the Stripers on Clam. Got reports that Stripers on the troll using Bunker Spoons around Shrewsbury Rocks is taking off.

If I hear anything around the lower area I'll post it. By the way heading out to GE Inlet area friday. Probably Longport If anyone wants to have chatting company..

TightLines

Rich


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Just got back from doing some fishing at Belmar Inlet and surf. I decided to try to beat the odds of catching a keeper tog off the shark river inlet first, but got not even a bite. I saw some bottom fishers catch up on some shorts across the other side. I went to the end of the jetty and climded down on the rocks (korkers) and flung some metal, gulp, shad bodies, bucktails but no luck. I didn't want to bottom fish the clams at the inlet with all them rocks there.

The plan was to fish the Shark river inlet then off to raritan, but a certian report I got from one of the workers at the Fishermen's Den made me fish the surf at Belmar. The night before, them blues showed up along the coastline.

I went and set up 2 heavers on the surf at Belmar using clams, cut spot, mullet and even busted out some squid. High tide was at 9pm and I got my first striper of the year around 3:30 pm on clam, a 22 incher. things were looking promising. Nothing hit the cutbait or squid. I was trying to target some blues cause I knew that majority of the stripers were all shorts and lucky to get a slot. Caught 2 more shorts at 20" and 22". All fish were released.

Ok things are starting to look good. Tide was incoming and the bite was good. 2 other fisherman came and I told them not to take your eyes off the rod as soon as you cast out them clams. The guy about 10 yards to my right set up 2 9" poles and immediatey he gets a hit on one. As he was reeling in the other bent and his pole shot out like a rocket from his holder and was being dragged to the water. Funniest thing. I saw the rod slipping into the water and the dude litterally jumped on it like lineman jumping on a fumble. His tackle was rather light and brought in a fat 24" striper. 

Action was good as the tide was coming in then it all stopped. Ok, so now I am thinking that the blues must be around and scared off all the shorts. I re-rig my rods and proceed to put generous pieces of cut bait on them. Anticipating the the action I was determined to catch at least one. Slow, no hits. Since I had alot of cut bait (left over spot in freezer) I was changing bait every 20 minutes and casting far, near, close to the rock jetty,left, right. Nothing, but I had a sense that they were around. I left at 7:30pm too cold on my shorts to catch dead high tide.

Shorts are everywhere and soon the bigguns will be in close.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'll be there saturday


----------

